# Spring Pole Lathe



## Mizer (Jun 29, 2012)

This is probably my only chance to post in the turning section since I am not a turner. I do enjoy building these spring pole lathes and demonstrating at 18th century living history events. Today was not the best day to be dressed up like this since it reached 109 here in Nashville. 
[attachment=7281]
We had over a hundred kids come through this morning and almost every one of them took a turn helping me.
[attachment=7280]
A little girl helping me on the foot pedal.
[attachment=7279]
This is my daughter. 
I am working on another adjustable candle stand like the in front of my lathe.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome man. I''ve always been fascinated by these. I remember reading about furniture makers in England setting up portable shops in the woods with a strong sapling bent over to power the lathe.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cool lathe and outfit!
Tom


----------



## Mizer (Jun 29, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Awesome man. I''ve always been fascinated by these. I remember reading about furniture makers in England setting up portable shops in the woods with a strong sapling bent over to power the lathe.


That is part of my spiel that I use when talking about the pole lathe. Bodgers would rough out the blanks in the woods and then sell them to chair makers in the city.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 30, 2012)

Mizer said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome man. I''ve always been fascinated by these. I remember reading about furniture makers in England setting up portable shops in the woods with a strong sapling bent over to power the lathe.
> ...



Bodgers ! Thats exactly what I was thinking of.


----------

